# Vegas Tourney History



## dot (Feb 28, 2005)

*vegas shoot*

 just type in vegas shoot and search it's a pretty good sight for info.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

russch said:


> I am interested in the history of the Vegas Shoot. What year did it begin? Where has it been held? and what years? Scores of the winners would also be interesting. If you have any information please post. Thanks


I think Arlyne Rhode still has \copies of "THE HISTORY OF PROFESSIONAL ARCHERY-goes to 1993 or so. GREAT BOOK pictures of legends like Katie Smith, Steve Robinson, Vic Berger, Butch Johnson and his former brother in law Eric Hall, JIm Pickering Eva Troncoso, etc etc

Arylenes late husband wrote it as I recall. She edits US AND INTERNATIONAL ARCHER. get a subscription-great magazine, she gives lots of JOAD clubs free copies

Nice Lady, nice stuff she puts into print


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

The first 300 ever shot at Vegas was by our own Bob Bitner from Michigan!  Ken


----------

